# Problem mit einen Applet



## hansebar (25. Mai 2008)

edit bis ich es neu gemacht habe


----------



## hansebar (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
nach meinen Berechnungen komme ich immer auf zZ9 ..was der key.length von 3 entspricht. Ich kann die 3 Chars auch beliebig vertauschen, z.B. Zz9 9zZ 9Zz ..funktioniert leider alles nicht 
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte hierbei.

MFG
Riccardo


----------



## HoaX (26. Mai 2008)

das ist das falsche unterforum, oder wo ist dien problem mit dem deployment?

wenn du erklären würdest was dein applet machen soll könnte man dir sicherlich helfen...


----------



## hansebar (27. Mai 2008)

Mein Freund hat mich gebeten zu versuchen , den Key zu ermitteln. Ich bin dazu aber zu blöd. Habe mir ein Java-Buch gekauft aber bekomme es nicht hin  Deswegen frage ich hier nach, wie der Key lautet und eine Begründung wie man diesen errechnet.


----------



## hansebar (29. Mai 2008)

Kann mir denn niemand helfen? Ich schaffe es wirklich nicht, da etwas zu ermitteln.


----------



## HoaX (30. Mai 2008)

sag deinem freund doch einfach dass dus nicht kannst?

mal im ernst, dein code is grottich da er wohl direkt auf dem dekompiler (jad) kommt. geschweige denn steht irgendwo was der ausgangskey ist. hellsehen kann hier niemand. 
auch deine beschreibung lässt zu wünschen übrig. man muss wirklich den code lesen um zu verstehen was du meinen "könntest".


-> mach dir ein sauberes testprogramm wo die werte fest drin stehn. dann kann man auch weiter helfen.


----------

